# Can you ID these for me?



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is a Picture of my Trio. I have no clue how old they are or even what type they are. But from looking at the Galleries, im guessing they are Red Bellies, or whatever that big long name is for them. Right now they're pretty small as you can see by compairing them to the Regular sized goldfish....
I got them from the Pet store for $6 each.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Can you get a closer picture to one? Like a side shot? And how big are they? Your post will probably be moved. But they are probably red bellies.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

I'll Try..... I didn't even see the ID forum. Ooops


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like little P. Nattereri but a better pic would help
"moved to id"


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is one


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

I think the other two P's are picking on this guy... I don't know why though... They're all compairable in size.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

#2


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

That is what you call a P. Natt, or Common RedBelly Piranha.

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, looks like redbellies to me...









I don't know what decor you have in your tank (I don't see anything in these pics...), but a couple of plants, rocks and/or drift wood gives your little guys a place to hide if they get harrassed by the others.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, most definitely nattereri. :smile:


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

The First Pix shows a good hiding spot for them..... There are 3 plants grouped together... They seem to like to hid in there now


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is the overall setup.....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

They'll want to stake out their own places, so more cover is probably a good thing. Plus it gives them places to go when they want to hide from each other.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> They'll want to stake out their own places, so more cover is probably a good thing. Plus it gives them places to go when they want to hide from each other.


 Yup, I'd add some more of the stuff I mentioned in my previous post, and scatter it more throughout the tank. Now there's only one place to hide, in one isolated corner, so I can imagine there's quite some bickering about it....

Good luck


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Back corners are always a nice place. Plus it hides any equipment you might have there (heaters, filter outputs etc).


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, Pygocentrus nattereri (Red Belly or simply Reds)







!


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Well I took all you fish Guru's advise. After you mentioned it, I started noticing that the P's didn't like being together all the time. They would swim really fast all over the tank, back and forth and then run into the hiding place normally pushing one of the three out. Now they have 3 hiding places. The original one, by the heater, and then another smaller one midway between the two.

Thanks,


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what size tank is that


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

A Small one.... 10ga. They're babies and im going to get a bigger one.... as soon as I fix my cars motor.


----------

